# The Nature of Rattlesnakes



## Laela (Jan 2, 2012)

*I really enjoyed reading this..just sharing.


Written by Mary Whelchel 
 Monday, January 2, 2012


 A listener shared a fairy tale with me that I think teaches a very important lesson.  Let me share that story with you.

 A young girl was  walking through the woods one day when she almost stepped on a snake.  She pulled back in horror, but to her amazement, the snake cried out to  her, "Oh, I'm so glad you came along.  I'm so cold and need a friend.   Will you please pick me up and put me under your coat so I can get warm,  and will you be my friend?"

 In fear, the girl replied, "Oh, no, I can't possibly do that.  You're a rattlesnake and I can't pick you up."

 "No," the rattlesnake  answered, "that's not true.  I promise I won't bite you.  I really want  to be your friend, and after all, am I not a creature of God's, just  like you?  I'm so cold; please pick me up."

 The girl sat down to  think it over.  As she looked at the snake, it became more beautiful to  her with its many colors.  She noticed its graceful lines and movement,  and gradually it began to look harmless to her.

 She thought, "Well,  just because most rattlesnakes bite doesn't mean this one will.  It  seems like a very nice snake, and shouldn't I be willing to be a friend  when someone asks me?"

 So, she said, "Yes, I  will be your friend," and she picked up the snake and put it under her  warm coat.  Immediately the snake bit her, and the pain and poison  flooded her body.  She cried out in pain, "Why did you do that?  Why did  you bite me?  You said you wanted to be my friend."

 As the snake wiggled away from her, it turned and with a smirk, said, "Hey, you knew what I was when you picked me up."

 It's a fairy tale;  snakes don't talk.  But there's a most important lesson for us in that  simple story.  How easy it is for us to rationalize away the dangers  that we know exist when something looks attractive to us.  How easily we  are deceived into lowering our standards and going down the wrong path  because our human reasoning tells us it will be all right.  We get  ourselves into rattlesnake country and allow ourselves to be deceived so  easily.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2012)

I was wondering what that was that bit me ... 




Laela, I'm serious.   How many times have 'we' been tricked into trusting the wrong source KNOWING it was wrong.    I even 'dated' a snake and found out before it was too late; I was 'saved' by God's mercy and grace.  

You've shared a powerful message here Laela Rose :Rose:  P.O.W.E.R.F.U.L !

Thank God for you, for sharing a such a Word on time.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 2, 2012)

So very powerful!!! Describe exactly what happened when I went astray, it all looked fun and exciting at first, but thank God for his saving grace.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 2, 2012)

That makes total sense. I have gone against my instinct like this before rationalizing that there's good in everyone, maybe I'm being judgmental, etc. I love this story.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 3, 2012)

Been there, done it. God gives us warning, we must listen. This is not to be suspicious of everyone but to guard your spirit, heart, and soul. I have had to cut off a so called Christian. She was and still is messy, loves to keep division going, turns the best of friends against one another so that she can get in, and she does all of this in the church. I cut it off.

I struggled with my decision, thinking, but i'm supposed to be loving and accepting. But I must guard myself from the enemy that comes through people too.  My life is better for it.


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2012)

*The Nature of Rattlesnakes
Written by Mary Whelchel 
January 3, 2012


I remember talking with a lovely woman who had allowed herself to be deceived into a sexual relationship with a man.  He had treated her kindly, and at that point in her life she was very vulnerable to kind treatment.  It felt good.  Then, when he invited her to spend a weekend with him and sent the airline tickets, it seemed exciting and flattering to her.  She chose to ignore the obvious dangers that lay in following this path.

She never intended for the relationship to become immoral; she thought they could simply enjoy a weekend together-alone.  But she had picked up a rattlesnake, though, of course, she wanted to believe it was a harmless friendly animal.  But it wouldn't take an expert to know that she was playing with a rattlesnake.  The signs were obvious; she chose to ignore them because at the time it appealed to her.  But later on she had to deal with the pain and the poison that were the aftermath of that relationship.

Well, I'm sure we've all done things that we really knew were taking us into dangerous territory, playing with rattlesnakes, but it looked so inviting at the time that we chose to ignore the obvious, and then we had to deal with the poison which infected us as a result.  I surely have, and I can tell you that rattlesnakes never change their nature.  If it looks like a rattlesnake, acts like a rattlesnake, talks like a rattlesnake-you can count on it, it will bite like a rattlesnake, with no respect for persons, no exceptions.

In Proverbs 4 we read, "Let your eyes look straight ahead, fix your gaze directly before you.  Make level paths for your feet and take only ways that are firm.  Do not swerve to the right or the left; keep your foot from evil."  And in Proverbs 14, "There is a way that seems right to man but in the end it leads to death."

It's really important that we don't allow deceptive allurements to get us off what we know to be the right path.  The writer of Proverbs encourages us to just keep looking straight ahead, don't even let your eyes wander off the right way.  Don't take even a little detour to the right or the left, because once you do, you're in rattlesnake country.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 3, 2012)

Laela  Rose... 

You share some powerful messages.   I love reading these.   

I remember the other story about the two friends where one became hurt and offended because the other was too busy to pacify her. 

We never found out how that one 'ended' ...  

Cliff hanger, but I sure loved looking forward to each day reading each new post of yours.  

Thanks for enriching our hearts and minds with the love of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 3, 2012)

Laela said:


> *The Nature of Rattlesnakes
> Written by Mary Whelchel
> January 3, 2012
> 
> ...




I was 'there' with this 'rattle snakes' cousin.     God delivered me before _I got the tickets for the plane_... my entire itinerery was changed.  _[speaking proverbally)._


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there, Big Sis Shimmie, I'm hopping on/off the site the last few days but yeah... I really enjoy Mary Welchel's messages. Some of them really get me to see Living Word in our daily lives, which I miss sometimes..powerful stuff. ITA!

Hugz~ to you ! 




Shimmie said:


> @Laela  Rose...
> 
> You share some powerful messages.   I love reading these.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2012)

*The Nature of Rattlesnakes
Written by Mary Whelchel 
January 4, 2012

I told the fairy tale about the girl who was deceived into picking up a rattlesnake.  I want to point out how this poor girl managed to allow this snake to deceive her.

The first mistake she made was to talk to that snake-right?  When you see a rattlesnake, there's really no need for a discussion.  You know their nature, you know it's not going to change, so you don't stop and talk; you run away as fast as you can.

Jesus said if your hand offends you cut it off, if your eye offends you pluck it out, if your foot offends you, get rid of it.  That sounds very drastic, doesn't it?  Jesus is definitely trying to make a strong point with us, and that is, it's better to be minus a foot or a hand or an eye than it is to allow ourselves to be caught in sin and led into wrong paths.

I think it is at the initial stages that we make our most serious mistakes.  Early on in the process of temptation, when first we are confronted with that rattlesnake, we have the opportunity to get away from it.  But so often we make the mistake of thinking we can play around with it just a little bit, never intending to pick it up.

That's where our problems start.  When you see a rattlesnake, remind yourself that there is no safe territory with this thing.  The Bible says that when we think we're standing, we're most likely to fall.  When you find yourself thinking, "I can handle this," or "I'll just go so far and no further," then you know you're talking to that rattlesnake.  Don't allow the temptation to go any further.  As soon as you see it, run.

In 1 Corinthians 10:13 we read: "No temptation has seized you except what is common to man.  And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear.  But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it."

When you encounter a rattlesnake, you can be certain there is a way out.  If you'll move fast, God has provided a way of escape.  The problem is that all too often we are attracted by that rattlesnake and hang around too long, and then the trap door is shut, and we've missed the way of escape.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Laela  Rose  

I'm a little 'teary-eyed' reading this  .  Not because I'm sad, but because these messages 'hit home' with me so truly.   

I cannot help but think back to the rattle snakes who 'hid' their rattlers under their 'coats', yet God knew that they were hidden and still protected me from them. 

I been in so many situations in life where I did not 'see' the rattler, but the 'snake' did indeed show his big teeth.      He was licking his chops  waiting to get a bit out of me...

But God .....   Oh But God!   He came to my rescue and pulled the teeth out from under the snakes and shook the rattles out of their rattlers.    Psalm 18.

Oh But God!  Who hid me in the cleft of every rock from the 'snakes' who lay waiting to poison my walk with the Lord.   

Praise God for His undying love for us.  Praise God for His unfailing protection.  Praise God for putting the snakes under our feet.  For He said in that we would trample them, in Jesus' Name.     Even Paul, shook one off and it went flying into the fire and burned.  

Snakes don't rule ... unless we let them.  

I LOVE these messages.  I can't wait unless you post more. 

Thanks so much again Laela Rose...  Love and favour to you and hubbie.


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2012)

*Job 41*

 1 [a]“Can you pull in Leviathan with a fishhook 
   or tie down its tongue with a rope? 
2 Can you put a cord through its nose 
   or pierce its jaw with a hook? 
3 Will it keep begging you for mercy? 
   Will it speak to you with gentle words? 
4 Will it make an agreement with you 
   for you to take it as your slave for life? 
5 Can you make a pet of it like a bird 
   or put it on a leash for the young women in your house? 
6 Will traders barter for it? 
   Will they divide it up among the merchants? 
7 Can you fill its hide with harpoons 
   or its head with fishing spears? 
8 If you lay a hand on it, 
   you will remember the struggle and never do it again! 
9 Any hope of subduing it is false; 
   the mere sight of it is overpowering. 
10 No one is fierce enough to rouse it. 
   Who then is able to stand against me? 
11 Who has a claim against me that I must pay? 
   Everything under heaven belongs to me.

 12 “I will not fail to speak of Leviathan’s limbs, 
   its strength and its graceful form. 
13 Who can strip off its outer coat? 
   Who can penetrate its double coat of armor*? 
14 Who dares open the doors of its mouth, 
   ringed about with fearsome teeth? 
15 Its back has[c] rows of shields 
   tightly sealed together; 
16 each is so close to the next 
   that no air can pass between. 
17 They are joined fast to one another; 
   they cling together and cannot be parted. 
18 Its snorting throws out flashes of light; 
   its eyes are like the rays of dawn. 
19 Flames stream from its mouth; 
   sparks of fire shoot out. 
20 Smoke pours from its nostrils 
   as from a boiling pot over burning reeds. 
21 Its breath sets coals ablaze, 
   and flames dart from its mouth. 
22 Strength resides in its neck; 
   dismay goes before it. 
23 The folds of its flesh are tightly joined; 
   they are firm and immovable. 
24 Its chest is hard as rock, 
   hard as a lower millstone. 
25 When it rises up, the mighty are terrified; 
   they retreat before its thrashing. 
26 The sword that reaches it has no effect, 
   nor does the spear or the dart or the javelin. 
27 Iron it treats like straw 
   and bronze like rotten wood. 
28 Arrows do not make it flee; 
   slingstones are like chaff to it. 
29 A club seems to it but a piece of straw; 
   it laughs at the rattling of the lance. 
30 Its undersides are jagged potsherds, 
   leaving a trail in the mud like a threshing sledge. 
31 It makes the depths churn like a boiling caldron 
   and stirs up the sea like a pot of ointment. 
32 It leaves a glistening wake behind it; 
   one would think the deep had white hair. 
33 Nothing on earth is its equal— 
   a creature without fear. 
34 It looks down on all that are haughty; 
   it is king over all that are proud.”*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Laela said:


> *Job 41*
> 
> 1 [a]“Can you pull in Leviathan with a fishhook
> or tie down its tongue with a rope?
> ...


*

YES !    

I love this passage of scripture.   God gave us a serious warning.  

Awesome, awesome Word!*


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, me, too, Shimmie..this stuff is deep! I'm glad it speaks on so many different levels, it's not only people, but things and situations...like drugs, sex, money, credit, alcohol, a love attraction, even music  and worry, whatever the devil can use to seduce, to get close to use to bite, leaving a venemous poison in the spiritual system. Yes, Lord, the only antitode for that is the Blood of Jesus.  

I'm reading this and it hits me...it's not the snake itself, but how we relate to it that is critical. Spiritual awareness. That lil girl could've done a side-step and keep it moving. LOL

Mind you, rattlesnakes have rattlers, so they and can 'warn' us. It's just the distractions are there to even keep us from hearing the rattle. Thank God for His divine protection!! Job 41 also came to mind while I was reading your post, which is why I posted it.   The Word of God is no joke. Be blessed sister!







Shimmie said:


> Laela  Rose
> 
> I'm a little 'teary-eyed' reading this  .  Not because I'm sad, but because these messages 'hit home' with me so truly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Laela said:


> Oh, me, too, Shimmie..this stuff is deep! I'm glad it speaks on so many different levels, it's not only people, but things and situations...like drugs, sex, money, credit, alcohol, a love attraction, even music  and worry, whatever the devil can use to seduce, to get close to use to bite, leaving a venemous poison in the spiritual system.
> 
> *Yes, Lord, the only antitode for that is the Blood of Jesus
> 
> ...



:woohoo2:   

Good Lord what a Word!    The only antidote to the venom is the _*'Blood of Jesus'. *_ 

GLORY TO GOD !   GLOOOOO RAAAAAYYYYY !  :woohoo2:

Love it, love it, love it !    Praise Jesus forever and ever 

The Blood of Jesus, the only antidote...  

Does anyone even realize just how powerful those words of Truth are ? ! ? ! ?

Whenever I saw a 'snake' movie (you know, in the Westerns/Cowboys/Home on the Range/ John Wayne movies  ), when the person got snake bit ... [yes, that's how they said it, 'snake bit'], they'd cut the womb open and try to suck out the poison and then try to get them to 'Doc Holiday' for an antidote.  They put the person on the back of the horse and  to town for the 'Doc'.   

However in this day and in this time...   

We have Jesus, His Blood is the antidote for all _snake bits_...  Praise God.


----------



## sidney (Jan 4, 2012)

God showed me something about snakes and satan and I've been thinking about it since last week.  I will post something about it soon.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2012)

YW Sidney.. I look forward to your post!


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Nature of Rattlesnakes
Written by Mary Whelchel 
January 5, 2012

Did you ever pick up a rattlesnake?  I can see the look on your faces now: "Are you kidding?  I wouldn't pick up a rattlesnake."  No, but you might do something worse:  Let yourself be deceived by temptation and get bitten before you know it.

The second mistake our friend in the fairy tale made was to listen to the lies of the snake.  His lies sounded reasonable to her.  He even used God in there somewhere to deceive her into thinking he was harmless.  One thing we know for sure, Satan our enemy is a masterful liar.  He knows how to deceive us with his enticing words.

If she had never stopped to talk to him, she would never have been deceived by his lies.  But once she listened, she had difficulty discerning the truth and she couldn't think very clearly.

Remember, when you walk into the enemy's territory, you are inviting deception, because Satan is the father of lies and he's very good at it.  He mixes the lies with enough truth to stump you.  This dear woman I told you about who found herself in an affair she never intended to be in, was still struggling with the lies that had deceived her.  After all, he really was a nice man, and though she knew it was wrong, she kept trying to rationalize it away because it had made her feel good to be treated so kindly.

Oh, do we ever get ourselves into predicaments when we start listening to our feelings.  Remember, just because it feels good doesn't mean it's right!  Your feelings can lead you so far off the right path, you wouldn't believe it!  If that's the kind of rationalizing you've been doing, you're picking up a rattlesnake.

After she made the mistake of talking to the rattlesnake instead of running away, and then being deceived by its lies, the girl's next mistake was to ignore the laws and principles that are always true about rattlesnakes.  When you put a rattlesnake under your coat, when you play in their territory, when you put yourself in places where you know rattlesnakes live, you're going to get bitten because that's the nature of rattlesnakes, and it won't change even for you.

So, you think you'd never pick up a rattlesnake?  You may have one under your coat right now, just waiting for the right time to bite you. *


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 5, 2012)

okay I don't know what's going on but I have heard some kind of message on snakes every day and sometimes twice in one day about snakes for this week...

I have some thoughts too, that are slightly off topic...

We need to go back to the beginning...Eve wasn't afraid of the snake why do you think that was?

I beleive that the snake(s) and other animals could both walk and talk, that's why Eve wasn't afraid...


I'll be back to update with scripture...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> YW Sidney.. I look forward to your post!



Laela  Rose....

I'm sitting here wondering who is "YW Sidney" ?    ?  


So I went upwards thread wise and read Sidney's post.   

Sidney thanks Laela for message. 

I finally understood ....

  


"YW" means 'You're Welcome'...


Do folks ever spell anymore?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 5, 2012)

^^idk ...I guess not, lol


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay I don't know what's going on but I have heard some kind of message on snakes every day and sometimes twice in one day about snakes for this week...
> 
> I have some thoughts too, that are slightly off topic...
> 
> ...



"Healthy Hair" I have to consign with you about these messages with snakes.   They are truly penetrating my heart with relevance.   

A few months ago there was a snake in my basement.   I was taking clothes from the washer and placing them into the dryer.  During the process of taking from one and placing into another, I saw something from my peripherial vision and then it moved.    It was a real snake, about 12 inches in length; a garden snake.      

I couldn't believe what I saw.   Initially I was very un-nerved, but I wanted to get my clothes in the dryer and done with...  

I continued with my laundry and as I was shaking the clothes from the washer, I prayed, "Holy Spirit, I want my laundry done.  That thing has to move out of my way. "    

Of all prayers... I pray about laundry.    

Right before my eyes, the snake disappeared under the concrete wall and it was such a small space that it slid under and it was so easy for it to do; it just slid under the wall like air.     *shudder*  

I just stood there in amazement of what I just witnessed.  I have never seen a snake in real life.   Only behind a glass wall at the zoo and on TV and movies.    Needless to say, I finished my laundry.    

A few days later, I was walking home and saw a snake in the street that had been run over and flattened by a car.    I can't help but wonder if God simply 'finished' the job for me, of completely getting rid of that snake.   I even took a picture of it. 

Now in the event you are wondering why I thought more about finishing my laundry than running.... 

Well, I told you that I was a 'piece of work'... I wanted my laundry chores done to free up my weekend.      Me and that snake were about to roll had he gotten any further in my way.  

I'm serious !


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2012)

:rofl3:

---


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^idk ...I guess not, lol




Shimmie, that snake tried to get you scared, so you don't do your laundry... something you had your 'mindset' on. You stood right there and prayed and he left.   All ALL our ways, acknowlege Him. I believe everything we pray about, no matter how silly it may sound, He is there. Not laughing at you praying for laundry...at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> *The Nature of Rattlesnakes
> Written by Mary Whelchel
> January 5, 2012
> 
> ...



These messages are so powerful.  Each day I look forward to reading more.  

Thanks so much Laela, again and again, I thank you.   

These are not 'new' lessons to us, however it just blesses me to read and remember the number of times I've been 'lured' by rattle snakes and even more how many times God saved and protected me from being snared and bitten.  

Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> :rofl3:
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Laela....  Girl I was serious about my  .  I wasn't wasting another minute to get it finished.    

But I'll be honest, I was scared but I was more 'mad'  at the snake for trying to hinder me.    You know how our weekends are; they're busy, very busy.    Saturday travels and errands and cooking Sunday dinner ahead of time so we can be 'clear' for 'Worship' on Sunday.  

My laundry is begun on Thursdays and Fridays and as God is my witness ...    no snake gets in my way.


----------



## sidney (Jan 5, 2012)

poof poof poof poof poof poof


----------



## sidney (Jan 5, 2012)

poof poof poof poof


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a possible situaton. Don't know what to think.


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Sidney for sharing what God has put on your heart...this is indeed a powerful message and reminder, for all of us and I receive it in the Love it was delivered. Amein~


sidney said:


> All of this is to say this, let's understand the seven things that God hates! I am convinced that these seven things represent Satan because he embodies all seven: pride...didn't his pride get him kicked out of heaven. He said he would ascend beyond the clouds and be like the most high. Isaiah 14:13. Isn't he the ultimate liar? Isn't he the accuser. Does he run to do evil...roaming over the earth looking to do evil? Doesn't he sow discord among men. God doesn't want us doing these things because when we do we become like Satan's children, and the enemy's spirit will rule over us. Ephesians 2:1. He wants us instead to take on the characteristics of Christ and be ruled by his spirit.
> 
> We have the word! See to it that you are not deceived. Matthew 24.4


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2012)

Take it to the Lord in prayer, CurlyMoo and trust that He will take care of it ...  

Good to 'see' you, and Happy New Year!




CurlyMoo said:


> I have a possible situaton. Don't know what to think.


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2012)

Last installment, Shimmie 


*The Nature of Rattlesnakes
Written by Mary Whelchel 
January 6, 2011

We've seen so many leaders in politics and religion who have been disgraced by immoral behavior and loss of integrity, and we wonder how they could have gotten into such a mess.  Well, I think many times they just thought the rules didn't apply to them.  They considered themselves above the laws that the rest of us must live by.

Somehow power does that to people.  But don't be fooled.  Nobody breaks God's principles and gets by with it.  If you see people who appear to be doing good while living in rebellion against God's laws, remember you haven't seen the end of the story yet.  No one can live in opposition to God's moral laws and his principles and escape the consequences.

Remember the fairy tale?  The girl was bitten by a rattlesnake because she didn't run away as soon as she saw the snake, she listened to his deceptive lies, she disregarded the nature of rattlesnakes and thought this one would be different, and so she picked it up.

What kind of rattlesnakes have you encountered lately?  Perhaps it's a sexual relationship, or a matter of honesty.  Maybe you think you can get involved in some occult stuff and not get burned.  Maybe you're into pornography or music that is not edifying. Have you been ignoring God's Word and needed spiritual disciplines in your life?  Those are some common everyday rattlesnakes that many of us confront.

Have you picked up any rattlesnakes lately?  Think you can handle it without being bitten?  Trying to rationalize away the dangers you're facing, and justify your behavior somehow?  Well, the facts are you can't get by with it.  Maybe some of those rattlesnakes don't bite as quickly as others, and you're thinking that you're getting by with it.  Don't be deceived; sooner or later the poison will enter your mind and body and you'll know you've been bitten.

Well, perhaps that simple fairy tale will stick with you and help you remember that rattlesnakes never change their nature, no matter how good they talk or how attractive they look.  As Christians in a world that is full of lots of rattlesnakes, we can avoid them by staying on the straight and narrow road, looking for and taking the escape routes which are provided when we do encounter a temptation, and running fast away at the first hint that we're in rattlesnake country.

Our testimony for Jesus Christ is at stake; our* ability to be used by God for eternal purposes is threatened.  It's not worth it, believe me, it's not worth it.  Stay away from the rattlesnakes.*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 6, 2012)

@Laela I wish i could give you a double thanks for that....


by the way I was listening to Zac Poonen this morning, would you believe that he made reference to a 'snake', this can't be a co-incidence I've been hearing about snakes all week so immediately I began to pray to ask God to cover each and every everone one of my church members beginning from my pastors onward...my family and household and each of you ladies of prayer on the board...

I pray that he will not prevent our encounter with the snake of (lies, selfishness, doubt, fear, gossip, fornication, laziness, doubleminded-ness whatever or snake or snakes be) but that we are protected, that we wont panic and that He would give us strength to overcome...surely there is a lesson in the trials/temptation, it is 'us' that need to kill that/those snakes by the 'power that worketh' in us...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Laela said:


> Last installment, Shimmie
> 
> 
> *The Nature of Rattlesnakes
> ...



Laela  Rose  

Thank you so much for making my week with these wonderful messages.   I'm just blessed. 

I do have to share that I had to acknowledge a 'snake' that almost everyone has fallen in love with, however, he's actions have proven contrary to the Word of God ...  more than expected ... 'contrary' and this country has truly 'turned' for the worse.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie,
^^^ Do tell, but I believe I already know...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 6, 2012)

Shimmie, I think I know too. Glad someone can see. 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie,
> ^^^ Do tell, but I believe I already know...





Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie, I think I know too. Glad someone can see.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



President Obama....  

We were charmed.  I fought for him, I wanted to 'believe' in him.   Yes, I know he wasn't God, however I didn't 'listen' to others of our faith who warned us.    

He has done 'more' to devalue the true meaning of marriage than any other person in leadership.   And the sad thing is that he did not have to.  He did not have to give so much 'yield' to the gay agenda.   

Sadder, none of the candidates are worth trusting in either party.   It's such a set up.  I surely didn't trust McCain and Palin.  That was a joke of jokes. 

Yet, it was the perfect set up to be charmed

These messages on rattle snakes are not by accident.  It is a warning to the Body of Christ, not to be mislead and to watch for and take heed to the rattle.

He reminds me of King Saul ... who even admitted that he 'yielded' to the people and not God.

Quoting the story above:

_The girl was bitten by a rattlesnake because she didn't run away as soon as she saw the snake, she listened to his deceptive lies, she disregarded the nature of rattlesnakes and thought this one would be different, and so she picked it up.

What kind of rattlesnakes have you encountered lately? _


----------



## sidney (Jan 6, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela I wish i could give you a double thanks for that....
> 
> 
> by the way I was listening to Zac Poonen this morning, would you believe that he made reference to a 'snake', this can't be a co-incidence I've been hearing about snakes all week so immediately I began to pray to ask God to cover each and every everone one of my church members beginning from my pastors onward...my family and household and each of you ladies of prayer on the board...
> ...


 
This right here!!!!  I believe this 100%.  The things we know that we do not do...that is where the deception is.  Let's get rid of the little foxes that destroy!


----------



## sidney (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you Laela!!!  It was indeed given in love!!  And to echoe Shimmie and the others, thank you for this entire thread!



Laela said:


> Thank you Sidney for sharing what God has put on your heart...this is indeed a powerful message and reminder, for all of us and I receive it in the Love it was delivered. Amein~


----------



## InVue (Jan 6, 2012)

I am enjoying reading this thread. It reminds me of a sermon I heard years ago titled "We are living in a snaky land beware of snakes." I recall the pastor breaking this sermon down so well he applied the nature of various snakes to the behavior of humans. It was an awesome message. Amazingly its been on my mind for a few months now and then this thread...Interesting...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2012)

I love this thread... 


Can't wait for Laela's next message.    So powerful.


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

*Genesis 3:1-24  *

Now the serpent was more crafty than any other beast of the field that the Lord God had made. He said to the woman, “Did God actually say, ‘You shall not eat of any tree in the garden’?” And the woman said to the serpent, “We may eat of the fruit of the trees in the garden, but God said, ‘You shall not eat of the fruit of the tree that is in the midst of the garden, neither shall you touch it, lest you die.’” But the serpent said to the woman, “You will not surely die. For God knows that when you eat of it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil.” ...


To underscore what Sidney shared about the devil... this Scripture hits it on the head for me. It's because of satan's jealousy of man that he twisted God's Word, to get them to the fallen state that he himself was in.   


-----


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2012)

Laela said:


> *Genesis 3:1-24  *
> 
> Now the serpent was more crafty than any other beast of the field that the Lord God had made. He said to the woman, “Did God actually say, ‘You shall not eat of any tree in the garden’?” And the woman said to the serpent, “We may eat of the fruit of the trees in the garden, but God said, ‘You shall not eat of the fruit of the tree that is in the midst of the garden, neither shall you touch it, lest you die.’” But the serpent said to the woman, “You will not surely die. For God knows that when you eat of it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil.” ...
> 
> ...



You ain't neva' lied.... Awesome Word Laela... Awesome Word


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 12, 2012)

sidney, I needed those exact words. I've been struggling with vain imaginations and I know the only way to cast them down is refocusing on God and meditating on His word. TY sister for your post!


----------



## sidney (Jan 12, 2012)

He is so crafy Laela, we all must take heed and evaluate what we "heard" against the scripture!  Every word because he is so crafy and as been running his game on the saints for centuries!  But we are not ignorant of his devices...

Sarophina, I'm glad irt blessed you.  Satan deceived me too with vain imaginations...but praise God for exposing the enemy to all of us!  Amen.


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Yes, Sidney... an Ear that is opened to the Spirit of God is deaf to the world... Amein~


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2012)

Said the Rattlesnake:  

"You knew what I was, when you picked me up ... "


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

This message although posted a year ago, is right on time today.  

Thank you Lord for Laela.   I love this message about the Rattlesnake.


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you Lord for Shimmie and Your Light that shines so brightly through her in this Forum... Amein~


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Laela said:


> Thank you Lord for Shimmie and Your Light that shines so brightly through her in this Forum... Amein~


I am in agreement with this post 1000%!  Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2013)

Because this needs to 'heard' over and over .....


*"You knew what I was when you picked me up"...  *


So much revelation and power are with those words.   

We know who the devil is.   We KNOW!   Take heed to the red flags and warnings...

*"You knew what I was when you picked me up"...  *


Laela, I loved this post from the very first day you shared it and I still have it's message living in my heart...

Thank you so much.   I mean it.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Laela (Jan 13, 2013)

YW Big Sis Shimmie! Always a blessing..~


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 14, 2013)

I guess I forgot about this post, here goes ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay I don't know what's going on but I have heard some kind of message on snakes every day and sometimes twice in one day about snakes for this week...
> 
> I have some thoughts too, that are slightly off topic...
> 
> ...


 

Genesis 3
1 Now the *serpent* was more crafty than any of the wild animals the LORD God had made. He *said *to the woman, *“Did God really say, ‘You must not eat from any tree in the garden’?” *

4 *“You will not certainly die,”* the *serpent said* to the woman. 5 “*For God knows that when you eat from it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil.” *


Eve is neither alarmed or surprised that the snake speaks this tells me this was the norm for an animal to speak.

Genesis 3
14 So the LORD God said to the serpent, “Because you have done this, 
*“Cursed are you above all livestock *
*and all wild animals! *
You will *crawl on your belly *
*and you will eat dust *
all the days of your life. 

The snake must have walked as it was cursed to crawl on its belly...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I guess I forgot about this post, here goes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you saw this message and posted again; here's why.   

Do you know that I FINALLY got the answer to a huge question, yesterday when I was speaking to the Lord about an ongoing issue.    And here you post the scene with Eve in the garden.   That was one of three answers that  God shared with me.   

The other two answers were (a) Job's 'friends' and (b) when the enemy attempted to tempt Jesus after his 40 days/40 nights in the wilderness.  

God gave me the answer I needed clarity for and He has just used you to confirm what He spoke to me. 

I have both you Iwanthealthyhair67 and Laela for these posts.    The two of you have blessed my heart so much.   

And please... bear with me.  I have to 'say' this again...

_"You knew what I was when you picked me up"....  _

That just opens up so much revelation.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 14, 2013)

^^God is awesome like that ...



yes, indeed ..
"You knew what I was when you picked me up"....


----------



## Incognitus (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you Shimmie for bumping this thread. 

"You knew what I was when you picked me up" -- It just resonates with me. After reading each installment, I had to sit in quiet reflection on my life.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Thank you Shimmie for bumping this thread.
> 
> "You knew what I was when you picked me up" -- It just resonates with me. After reading each installment, I had to sit in quiet reflection on my life.



Praise God!   

  Hi Incognitus... 

Aren't those some powerful words.   This thread is a year old and it still lives in my spirit.   You definitely spoke the right word, 'resonate'.   

This is the kind of message that makes you just 'Be Still and know that He is God' (Psalm 46:10)

God bless you, Precious one.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^God is awesome like that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, "Yes, Indeed".    

Don't you just love it when God gives us a Word that won't let go?   And if anyone can pray prayers of praise, Healthy Hair, you most certainly can.


----------



## Incognitus (Jan 16, 2013)

Shimmie I read it several times and have already shared it with many people. After reading it last night, I went off to study my 6th day of 40 Days of Purpose (book). Lo ad behold, it mentioned several bible verses that were discussed in this thread and other CF posts I read earlier. Basically, I was reading the same verses over and over, through various _different _sources. All in one day. It all tied in to what I needed to hear!!! It's like the Almighty made sure I got his message! Not only have a picked up a few rattle snakes in my past, I have made them comfortable in my own home! Enough already! No more rattle snakes for me!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Shimmie I read it several times and have already shared it with many people. After reading it last night, I went off to study my 6th day of 40 Days of Purpose (book). Lo ad behold, it mentioned several bible verses that were discussed in this thread and other CF posts I read earlier.
> 
> Basically, I was reading the same verses over and over, through various _different _sources. All in one day. It all tied in to what I needed to hear!!! It's like the Almighty made sure I got his message! Not only have a picked up a few rattle snakes in my past, I have made them comfortable in my own home! Enough already! No more rattle snakes for me!



I love when God confirms His Word over and over.   Your experience is one of God's most precious gifts... Him speaking to you 'one on one', confirming His Word just for you.   

Thank you for sharing this Incognitus, it really blesses my heart.   

Oh my Goodness, you just gave me a Word and I thank you for it, about making rattlesnakes comfortable in our home.   It seems 'we've' all picked up a snake or two or three in our lifetime.   I love what the Apostle Paul did to the snake that took hold of his arm.   He should it into the fire and he let it burn, and...... Incognitus, he (Paul) suffered no harm, no ill attacks.   

So this is for you, no ill attacks from any of the snakes... This is one of the assurances that God has given you in His Word.  

It seems that there are some 'snakes' around you that want to see you 'fail in your faith in God', yet it will be their doubts in your faith that will fail instead.   in Jesus' Name, Amen.    

_They built a fire and welcomed us all because it was raining and cold. 

Paul gathered a pile of brushwood and, as he put it on the fire, a viper, driven out by the heat, fastened itself on his hand. 

.....But Paul shook the snake off into the fire and suffered no ill effects. 

6The people expected him to swell up or suddenly fall dead, but after waiting a long time and seeing nothing unusual happen to him, they changed their minds and said he was a god.

Act 28:2-6 _


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread is so timely. Thanks so much for posting Laela. I wish I had re-read it a few months ago....

You have no idea how much I needed to read it again.


----------



## Laela (Jan 20, 2013)

LoveisYou... you're so welcome, sis...  glad to know this was a blessing to you as well !


----------

